# Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



## Mule (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, here are two pictures taken of the installation of the wiring going into the panel box.Is either one correct? Both okay? Both wrong?And why?

View attachment 1327


View attachment 1328


View attachment 1327


View attachment 1328


/monthly_2010_07/PanelBox2.jpg.cda5cfd03eff7bad643e872ffd619be8.jpg

/monthly_2010_07/PanelBox1.jpg.f1736a924d062359c093c9ff49f2f3e9.jpg


----------



## jumper (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

Both wrong. 312.5© Neither fulfills all the exceptions. Not surfaced mounted. Not 18' long. Not sealed at far end. Top panel wires not properly secured. Do I need more?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

That depends would be the best answer. I see an attempt not to derate the wiring by not "bunching" or "bundleing" the wire together thru the top plate. However, I see other problems as fire blocking and/or draftstopping are being bypassed and/or see potential "holes" in the thermal barrier for thermal envelope of structure. What answers one problem of one code oftens creates other problems in other codes.


----------



## jumper (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> *That depends would be the best answe*r. I see an attempt not to derate the wiring by not "bunching" or "bundleing" the wire together thru the top plate. However, I see other problems as fire blocking and/or draftstopping are being bypassed and/or see potential "holes" in the thermal barrier for thermal envelope of structure. What answers one problem of one code oftens creates other problems in other codes.


What about conduit fill and derating according to 312.5© Ex. G. I would say the install would probably fail there also.


----------



## jumper (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

I just remembered that a lot of you guys use I code references, I was using NEC 2008.


----------



## raider1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				jumper said:
			
		

> Both wrong. 312.5© Neither fulfills all the exceptions. Not surfaced mounted. Not 18' long. Not sealed at far end. Top panel wires not properly secured. Do I need more?


Agreed.

Chris


----------



## RJJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

agree what more is need to be said!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

I agree with 312.5 © ... However, if he had used a nm connector at the box for each run... what would you cite then?


----------



## EPrice (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> However, if he had used a nm connector at the box for each run... what would you cite then?


In the case of the top picture, 334.30, not secured within 12" of the panel.


----------



## jumper (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?

What are the blue, white, red single wires near the panels?


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				jumper said:
			
		

> What are the blue, white, red single wires near the panels?


Looks like RG6, cat 5 and FA.


----------



## jumper (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> jumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> > What are the blue, white, red single wires near the panels?


Looks like RG6, cat 5 and FA.

Sounds right. The RG6 and Cat 5 looked like one pair twisted. New resi combo pack? Do not see a lot of FA here in resi, mostly interconnected smokes with 14/3.


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I agree with 312.5 © ... However, if he had used a nm connector at the box for each run... what would you cite then?


If he did that, as long as this was not ina commercial building, it would make it legal.


----------



## Mule (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?Thanks for all of the replies. I'm not out in the field that often and I've been checking up to see how things are going.



			
				jumper said:
			
		

> What are the blue, white, red single wires near the panels?


Here's some more....just a few....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 99


View attachment 99


/monthly_2010_07/572953b5ca284_Halloween09006.jpg.e21222b526d68e1be74fb365431f19fe.jpg


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Service Panel Wiring Right? Wrong?



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the replies. I'm not out in the field that often and I've been checking up to see how things are going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some more....just a few....

That must have been the biggest bit they had!!,,,,,or maybe they were minding their derating for ccc's!!,,,,,how many ccc's in a piece of coax?


----------

